# vServer?



## Jared566 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich spiele schon lange mit dem Gedanken, mir einen eigenen Server zu mieten...

Auf dem Server soll dann Laufen:
- TS2 (vllt auch 3)
- Forum
- Website
- vllt Browsergame
- CoD4 (vllt 6 wenns doch noch nen server gibt^^)
- vllt auch WoW 
- evtl. Sicherung meiner Platte

Habe ich dann auf dem Server so eine art Remotedesktop verbindung oder wie läuft das? habe leider nicht so viel erfahrung mit servern..

Welchen Anbieter könnt ihr empfehlen (am besten mit ungebrenzt traffic)

Wie sieht das aus mit eine Sql Datenbank? (habe 2 MSDNAA Accs da sind sql server drin.. kann ich die da draufmachen?)

Hoffe mir kann wer helfen  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------



## midnight (21. Oktober 2009)

Da brauchst du nen Server auf Windows-Basis. Und wenn der so viel gleichzeitig können soll wird der nicht wiklich günstig. Wie wärs mit nem Root-Server?
Wenn du da nicht wirklich Ahnung von hast würde ich das lassen. Gerade wenn wichtige Anwendungen darauf laufen. Und Wow kannst du gleich wieder abhaken (=

so far


----------



## Jared566 (21. Oktober 2009)

ok hab nochmal drüber nachgedacht und entschieden das ich kein spiele server brauche 

aber ts, homepage, forum (vllt in page mit integriert) und evtl. Browsergame (mit forum) sowie genug platz für meine sicherung, bzw daten die ich im andern zur verfügung stellen will (KEIN filesharing !!!) sollten schon drin sein. Natürlich mit RemotDesktop zum bequemeren arbeiten (daher windows).


----------



## midnight (21. Oktober 2009)

Wozu bequemlichkeit? Für das was du vorhast brauchst du keine grafische Oberfläche. Nen ts2, nen webserver und meinetwegen nen FTP brauch man kaum administrieren.
Was stellst du dir bitte darunter vor das du ne grafische Oberfläche brauchst? Das Ding richtest du einmal ein und dann brauchste da im besten Fall nie wieder dran (=

so far


----------



## Jared566 (21. Oktober 2009)

aber über befehle habe ich keine ahnung wie ich das einrichte ^^ über die grafische oberfälche schon


----------



## fiveforty (21. Oktober 2009)

Dafür bräuchtest du einen _guten_ Server mit Root-Access, natürlich mit Windows - was noch draufkostet. 
Für den Server wirst du schon ordentlich blechen müssen, die Dinger sind verdammt teuer.

Bei OVH zum Beispiel, und die sind noch relativ billig, kostet der billigste Quad um die 100€/Monat, mit einem Dualcore wirst du mit rund 70€/Monat aussteigen.

Du bekommst bei den meisten Windows Servern eine Anleitung mitgeliefert, die dann erklärt wie du dich mit dem Server verbindest. 
Die Arten der Remote-Administration unterscheiden sich von Firma zu Firma aber bei Windows als OS bekommst du fast immer VNC oder Remote-Desktop Zugriff.

Falls du aber keine starke Internetanbindung brauchst würde ich dir eher empfehlen das du dir zu Hause einen PC aufstellst und am Router halt die Ports aufmachst - viel billiger.


----------



## gdfan (21. Oktober 2009)

Wofür braucht er einen Quad oder einen Dual Core??!!


----------



## Jared566 (21. Oktober 2009)

1. frage mich auch wofür nen quad ^^

und 2. weiß ich nicht ob das so gut für meine 2k leitung ist, wenn ich nebenbei nen browsergame hoste und nen ts server laufen lasse wenn ich zocken will..


----------



## midnight (21. Oktober 2009)

Hö? Der vServer steht doch nicht bei dir sondern im Rechenzentrum. Und die haben für gewöhnlich genug Bandbreite.
Ich finde nen Server mit den Anforderungen und Windows aber noch immer völlig schwachsinnig.

so far


----------



## Jared566 (21. Oktober 2009)

fiveforty schrieb:


> Falls du aber keine starke Internetanbindung brauchst würde ich dir eher empfehlen das du dir zu Hause einen PC aufstellst und am Router halt die Ports aufmachst - viel billiger.



das meinte ich wegen der 2k leitung


----------



## fiveforty (21. Oktober 2009)

Du willst das alles _gleichzeitig_ auf einem Single-Core Server laufen lassen?


----------



## Jared566 (21. Oktober 2009)

ka was man da so braucht.. deswegen frag ich ja ^^ 

hab mich übrigens umentschieden: werde wohl doch Linux nehmen... aus kostengründen 

wie greiße ich denn dann da drauf zu? gibts da auch sowas wie remotdesktop? oder ist das dann nur comandozeile?


----------



## fiveforty (21. Oktober 2009)

Jared566 schrieb:


> ka was man da so braucht.. deswegen frag ich ja ^^
> 
> hab mich übrigens umentschieden: werde wohl doch Linux nehmen... aus kostengründen
> 
> wie greiße ich denn dann da drauf zu? gibts da auch sowas wie remotdesktop? oder ist das dann nur comandozeile?



Also mir sind die Systemanforderungen von den einzelnen Programmen nicht bekannt aber ich, persönlich, würde davon abraten das alles auf einem Single-Core laufen zu lassen.

Die Art der Administration hängt von der Linux Distribution ab, die auf deinem Server laufen wird. 
Generell werden Distributionen die ein GUI haben auch mit einem graphischen Remote-Admin Programm ausgeliefert, wie zum Beispiel VNC oder NoMachine NX.


----------



## midnight (22. Oktober 2009)

Ja aber wozu ein Gui? Angenommen du setzt nen Webserver, ssh (sollte drauf sein) und ftp auf. Da schreibst du einmal die Config und dann loggst du dich nie wieder ein. Ok, für Updates. Aber sonst.

so far


----------



## fiveforty (22. Oktober 2009)

midnight schrieb:


> Ja aber wozu ein Gui? Angenommen du setzt nen Webserver, ssh (sollte drauf sein) und ftp auf. Da schreibst du einmal die Config und dann loggst du dich nie wieder ein. Ok, für Updates. Aber sonst.
> 
> so far



Lies mal was er drauf machen will, besonders für einen Anfänger wär ein GUI da schon hilfreich.


----------



## gdfan (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke ein Webserver, Ftp und ssh+ Teamspeak sollten locker auf einem Single Core laufen


----------



## Jared566 (22. Oktober 2009)

und dann mit browsergame? ich kann mir schon vorstellen, das der singelcore da in die knie geht..

das game würden dann so ca 20 leute zocken... und wenn dann ma alle on sind.. weiß ja net


----------



## gdfan (22. Oktober 2009)

was ist denn das für nen Browsergame?

Sowas wie die Stämme oder eher 3D SHooter oder was in die richtung 3D?


----------



## Jared566 (22. Oktober 2009)

so ne art Ogame


----------



## gdfan (22. Oktober 2009)

Ogame?


----------



## Jared566 (22. Oktober 2009)

nein nicht Ogame.. nur vom Spielprinziep her


----------



## gdfan (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenne das Spielprinzip Ogame nicht...
Edith: Gefunden. Hmm ich infomiere mich mal wie viel Ressourcen so ein Browsergame braucht und meld mich wieder zurück dann


----------



## Jared566 (22. Oktober 2009)

das spielt im weltraum, musst gebäude bauen, verteidigung und schiffe.. und dann musste die andern spieler platt machen ^^


----------



## gdfan (22. Oktober 2009)

Hört sich nicht so an als ob das viel Ressourcen braucht. Aber s.o...


----------



## bingo88 (22. Oktober 2009)

Jared566 schrieb:


> 1. frage mich auch wofür nen quad ^^
> 
> und 2. weiß ich nicht ob das so gut für meine 2k leitung ist, wenn ich nebenbei nen browsergame hoste und nen ts server laufen lasse wenn ich zocken will..


Ich hab sowas mit ner 2k Leitung, für Websites ist es noch in Ordnung, aber alles was mehr Upload benötigt (z.B. Downloads!) kannst du ziemlich knicken :/
Es ist allerdings auch bedeutend günstiger als einen Root-Server zu mieten, kommt halt darauf an was du da für ne Maschine stehen hast und was das Teil machen soll.


----------



## Jared566 (22. Oktober 2009)

ich denke mal was das machen soll habe ich nun zu genüge beschrieben...


----------



## midnight (22. Oktober 2009)

Hm, warum mietest du nicht einfach Webspace und nen Ts2? Kommt dich günstiger und du musst nix administrieren.

so far


----------



## bingo88 (22. Oktober 2009)

Jared566 schrieb:


> ich denke mal was das machen soll habe ich nun zu genüge beschrieben...


Beispiel: Ich hab bei mir eyeOS laufen (Web-basiertes OS), da braucht der erste Aufruf ausm Browser ohne Cache knapp 20 Sekunden. Der muss erstmal die ganze Grafik laden. Und da hatte nur ich eine Verbindung aufgebaut, also nur 1 User! Da bremst dann die Bandbreite zu sehr. Wenn so ein Browserspiel sehr grafiklastig ist, wirst du es wahrscheinlich noch schlimmer haben. Wenn dann allerdings mal der Cache da ist, geht das ratz fatz. Prinzipiell müsste es aber ein vServer auch tun, ansonsten halt nen billigen root server. Muss ja nich direkt nen i7-920 sein


----------



## Jared566 (22. Oktober 2009)

hmm.. nee 

außerdem ist mir das administrieren im mom relativ egal ^^ (meinetwegen auch linux) und außerdem hab ich bis jetzt auch noch kein webspace hoster gefunden der Browsergames erlaubt ^^

brauche ja "nur" einen vServer auf dem TS, Forum, Page und Browsergames laufen  (alles gleichzeitig) und genug Bandbreite für das Game sowie Ts hergeben. (bei page und forum könnt ich schon ladezeiten in kauf nehmen.) am besten das ganze noch mit unlimited traffic und das wars ^^


----------



## midnight (22. Oktober 2009)

Naja wie funktioniert denn dein Browserspiel bzw. in was ist es geschrieben? Php? Cgi? Solang da nur sonn paar Leute spielen erzeugt das keine wirklich große Last. Und ich glaub kaum dass du da 5000 Leute einladen möchtest.

so far


----------



## bingo88 (23. Oktober 2009)

Nee, CPU-Last hast du da echt kaum. Bandbreite ist viel wichtiger. Selbst wenn ich bei mir nen Gameserver an habe, ist noch genug CPU-Power vorhanden. Nur keine Bandbreite mehr ;o)


----------

